# Deer tallow



## Ruthie (Nov 25, 2014)

Within the last few days, I read *somewhere* (maybe on FB) that you can't sell soap containing wild animal fats.  Is that true?  Or is that a regulation in just certain states/nations?  I never heard it before and just got my first deer fat to render.

Thanks!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2014)

I think, from seeing the recipes that some people have, it must be a local thing. It certainly is not a world-wide thing, as I use a few soaps with tallow and/or in them


----------



## new12soap (Nov 25, 2014)

There is nothing about the source of fats in any of the FDA regs I have read. Soap was excluded from the FDA right from the beginning because it was something that at the time most people made at home themselves, and I am pretty sure they used the fat from farm (domestic) animals as well as from hunting.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never heard of that..if you find the link let us know.


----------



## Bayougirl (Nov 25, 2014)

following, too.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 28, 2014)

It's fine here in Canada - it's not on the Hotlist which tells us what we cannot use.


----------



## panzerakc (Nov 30, 2014)

When I looked into it, it wasn't a concern of the FDA.  I live in Colorado, and contacted my local Division of Wildlife, and they told me no, I could not sell soap made with tallow from wild animals.

The nice thing is, there are people across the country who ranch a lot of these animals.

I love bison tallow.  I found a local processor who processes bison from local ranches, and the processor was kind enough to give me a letter stating that the tallow I'm using comes from ranched animals.  I made a bunch of copies, and if anybody ever asks, I can whip out the letter.

There are folks that ranch whitetail deer (those guys have more fat on them than mule deer, from what I understand.  Better for soapmaking.), elk, bison, even yak.  Sounds like you're okay to render your own, which is good.  I think you can get suet, but finding more exotic already rendered tallow would probably be harder.

(The only one I'm going to have a problem with is bear fat. I understand it makes wonderful soap, but I'm pretty sure I won't be finding someone who ranches bear!)

The Good bad news is that you can keep all the deer tallow you get from rendering you're about to do.  Deer tallow makes lovely soap, so you just may have to use it all yourself, darn it.!  

Many years ago, I used Ivory soap.  I love Ivory, but it's not very good soap.  So I tracked down a vendor who has a dupe of the Ivory scent, and made myself some deer tallow soap that was fragranced with the Ivory dupe.  Heavenly.

Hope this info is helpful.

Anita


----------



## sassanellat (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Anita, how is the bison tallow in soap? Does it compare favorably with beef or lard? I actually was really interested because I have a local source, but I haven't gotten to try it yet.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 30, 2014)

The answer to the original [great] question about whether it is legal to sell soap containing wildlife tallow in the US is: it depends on the state you harvested and soaped the wildlife in (and they must be the same state). Ruthie, I recommend you speak with a law enforcement agent with the Oklahoma Dept. of Wildlife Conservation to get the correct answer for your state.

For the most part, state game agencies regulate the harvest and use of wildlife in the US.  There are federal wildlife laws too, but generally, wild deer, elk, bison, moose, bear, and other game animals are regulated by the individual states. Exceptions include but are not limited to endangered species (such as the Key Deer in Florida), and marine mammals (such as the polar bear in Alaska, which is also endangered btw).  Also, to be clear, I am not talking about farmed deer, elk, bison, etc., which as Anita pointed out, are not subject to the same commerce laws.  

Anita did the right thing by checking with the Colorado Division of Wildlife to find out the laws in her state.  I did a quick internet search and right away found one state that currently allows tallow soap to be sold.  Oregon Dept. Fish & Wildlife (ODFW) Administrative  Rule 635-200-0110 states: 
Any person may sell, purchase, or exchange the fats, oils, and similar end products of the process of rendering wildlife carcasses or parts.​
But please note, state wildlife laws change frequently, so anyone living/selling soap in Oregon, please don't take my word -- check with Oregon Dept. Fish & Wildlife before you add wildlife tallow to your lineup!  Many wildlife products (such as meat, for example) are illegal to sell, so it is definitely worth asking questions before moving ahead.

The reason you must harvest, soap and sell all in the same state is because there is a federal law (the Lacey Act) prohibiting the interstate transport of wildlife that have been illegally harvested or used in a given state.  So if a state law says it is illegal to sell fat products from an animal harvested in that state, then it's also illegal to sell that soap into another state.  

Bottom line: check with your state game agency (preferably someone in their law enforcement division as it is their job to know exactly what the regulations are).  Wildlife laws are in my profession but not so specifically as this, especially given state by state variations.  Plus I'm writing this super late, I can't be responsible for clear brain!


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 30, 2014)

Interesting.  I've not heard of anything like that around here, I'll have to check the various New England state regulations.  Lots of deer, moose and bear 'harvested' around here.  I have some deer tallow coming to me from neighbors up in Maine.

ETA I see nothing in any rules or regulations in Maine, Mass or NH.  If anyone has better google search skills than I and can find anything I'm all eyes


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 1, 2014)

reinbeau said:


> Interesting.  I've not heard of anything like that around here, I'll have to check the various New England state regulations.  Lots of deer, moose and bear 'harvested' around here.  I have some deer tallow coming to me from neighbors up in Maine.
> 
> ETA I see nothing in any rules or regulations in Maine, Mass or NH.  If anyone has better google search skills than I and can find anything I'm all eyes




Based on Bou's post, I would post off an email to the state department for that - get the info direct from them


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 1, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Based on Bou's post, I would post off an email to the state department for that - get the info direct from them


Yep, my plan, although a pretty thorough search of the rules and regs show nothing for any of the states up here.  They have pretty good websites and I'm pretty good with Google skills


----------



## Jstar (Dec 1, 2014)

Was doin a bit of reading last night on the Tx Dept of Wildlife website..{there is alot of info there :shock:} however I didn't come across anything concerning what I can do with the fat from a freshly killed deer.

My _personal_ thoughts are, that if I am registered and licensed to hunt, {which all hunters in Tx have to be} and I can do whatever I want with the meat, then I can certainly do what I want with the fat..including rendering and making soap with it..but Im going to make sure I can sell said soap before I do so because Im not a law breaker 

After more thinking however...after SAP, you no longer have 'oil'..you have soap {or more techy..salt} so its not like you are trying to sell wild game 'oil'

Im going to call the Dept and flat out ask them, {and educate them on what exactly soap is if they wanna know hehehe}if I can sell my soaps made with deer tallow cuz now Im more curious than I was before.


----------



## pbandtay (Jan 30, 2015)

From my understanding is that you cant sell the meat you cant sell the tallow. Due to this is from the meat.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2015)

I think it depends on your State as to the regulations.  Here in Canada Deer Skin is sold in stores as is Reindeer, Bison & a few others.....  It is also not on our Hot List for prohibited ingredients.


----------

